# Show us your fun cars!



## GT11

Since I plan to take my one of my toys out after work since the weather is so nice.....

I know this is a fishing site, but most of us have more in common than anyone would think. Guys that hunt and fish are also guys that like play with cars. I am not talking about your daily driver, but the fun stuff that you keep in the garage for nice days like today.

Here are my two "weekend cars". I build a lift in the garage for the Jeep top this weekend so it is completely topless now. I know the Jeep is nothing special but fun none the less. 

The second car is a lot of fun. It is a 1956 Porsche 550RS Replica built by Vintage Motors in California. It came as a turn key car and has a 1915 cc engine that produces 120 hp. Considering the car weighs 1200 pounds, this car is pretty quick and a blast to drive. I bought in last month.

What do you guys have hiding in the garage for nice days?


----------



## fastpitch

1970 C10 396CI big block


----------



## GT11

I think this is going to be a fun thread.... we already have some nice toys posted!


----------



## RDN

*2007 Street Glide*

.


----------



## Fish Slime

Factory Five Cobra replica


----------



## GT11

I was looking for either a Cobra or Porsche 550 when I found the Porsche lat month.


----------



## MarkU

My new toy I scored 4 weeks ago. And no I'm not gay. I'm not 100% happy with the color combo. But the price was right, and the car is a blast to drive.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy

MarkU, that car is pretty.


----------



## teckersley

Mine


----------



## teckersley

The Wife's


----------



## prokat

MarkU said:


> My new toy I scored 4 weeks ago. And no I'm not gay. I'm not 100% happy with the color combo. But the price was right, and the car is a blast to drive.


Lol


----------



## Hollywood1053

teckersley said:


> Mine


Nice...
Details on the motor??


----------



## Oceola

This was mine back in the early 60's...1954 MG TF. Wish I still had it, I had some great times in that car.

.


----------



## aguaflaca

mine are smaller but still cool & fun.


----------



## Rooster 1

aguaflaca said:


> mine are smaller but still cool & fun.
> View attachment 2430170
> 
> View attachment 2430178


You can ride those down to the store and pick up a few cold ones and have fun.


----------



## RiverRat44

*1939 Chevy*


----------



## boom!

700 horses of fun....


----------



## fastpitch

RiverRat44 said:


> View attachment 2430186


Love the trailer hitch!! You pull your boat with that?


----------



## Hollywood1053

boom! said:


> 700 horses of fun....


Oh yea...


----------



## hoser76

*2015 jeep limited*

2015 jeep limited


----------



## MarkU

hoser76 said:


> 2015 jeep limited


That thing can climb ceilings! Now that's an all terrain vehicle!


----------



## hoser76

*Can't get picture to turn*

Sorry guys my zero gravity garage. won't let me turn the picture


----------



## MarkU

Since we're showing wive's rides. Here's my wife's stupid bumble bee SS.


----------



## aggiefishinDr

boom! said:


> 700 horses of fun....


Sweet Ride!!!! I love that car!! I want one bad......


----------



## aguaflaca

Rooster 1 said:


> You can ride those down to the store and pick up a few cold ones and have fun.


I rig it for night fishing my local pier at night.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

hoser76 said:


> 2015 jeep limited


Found a Yeti thief! HAHAHAHA J/K

You have more yetis than Academy :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

But here is my fun car


----------



## Gottagofishin

Love the 550S. I have it's great great grandchild.


----------



## hoser76

Ha! No thief never realized how many I had till I looked at that picture just need to 420 to complete the collection.


----------



## spuds

'09 Hummer H3 Alpha
5.3L V-8
Offroad Package
Front and Rear Locking Differentials


----------



## RLwhaler

Oh well...


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Here's Miss Pam's 2004 Lexus SC-430. Yep, I get to drive it sometimes myself. :bounce:


----------



## Bozo




----------



## Pocketfisherman




----------



## DCAVA

Bozo said:


>


Awesome ZX brother!! Looks like an 83' model. My second car was a 1981 280ZX, bad arse little inline 6 bangers!!


----------



## TxAdam

Haven't had a toy since my kid was born but had some really cool ones prior to that.

Ran into this gem while visiting a customer in Waco today. Actual car from Dazed and Confused....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

my 76


----------



## mstrelectricman

TxAdam said:


> Haven't had a toy since my kid was born but had some really cool ones prior to that.
> 
> Ran into this gem while visiting a customer in Waco today. Actual car from Dazed and Confused....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Now this is a really nice GM product. The only brand of GM I've ever owned is PONTIAC! I had a 69 Ram Air IV Firebird and it was a ground pounder. It almost killed me a couple times. I love the old Firebird/Trans Ams.:brew2:


----------



## saltwaterjunky

*500hp*

Bad *** 09 Shelby Snake sorry couldn`t get second pic to be bigger with my pet cobra


----------



## TxAdam

mstrelectricman said:


> Now this is a really nice GM product. The only brand of GM I've ever owned is PONTIAC! I had a 69 Ram Air IV Firebird and it was a ground pounder. It almost killed me a couple times. I love the old Firebird/Trans Ams.:brew2:


Salesman on the floor there said they have to push it out the door to start it every once awhile...when they did it in the showroom, the whole dealership rumbled and smogged up! Pure, unadulterated power! Sure hope I can get a little test-drive someday...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## prokat

boom! said:


> 700 horses of fun....


That's a tire fryer. Boooooom!!


----------



## MarkU

RLwhaler said:


> Oh well...


You're my hero. I can't park a ride inside my house garage. And no way in he77 . Will I park something that nice outside with a cover. I have a 10K sq ft shop. My guys would run a stick of 2" x 2" into something in less than a week! Honestly you have my dream ride. Now it needs to be gay arse, Ford Grabber Pearl Blue.. But I'd be happy with that! Again, I bow down to you sir. I would love to drive that around the block one day.


----------



## Tortuga

Oceola said:


> This was mine back in the early 60's...1954 MG TF. Wish I still had it, I had some great times in that car.
> 
> .


Had the same addiction back in the 50s.. Dang..miss that little booger.. British Racing Green....

Sold it for $995...saw it a while back for $35,000...:headknock


----------



## coastman

My 70


----------



## coastman

Here it is lower, I've got a custom air ride suspension under it.


----------



## golffisherbob

aguaflaca said:


> I rig it for night fishing my local pier at night.
> View attachment 2430306


Hey Aguaflaca check this site out.
http://www.cttrailbikes.com/


----------



## housewolf

454 cubic inch naturally aspirated LS2/7, 700+ HP
Best ET is 9.98/135 with 1.36 60' on pump gas
Can still be driven on the street


----------



## bearwhiz

This is my fun car. Its my getaway when things are catching up with me.


----------



## RLwhaler

MarkU said:


> You're my hero. I can't park a ride inside my house garage. And no way in he77 . Will I park something that nice outside with a cover. I have a 10K sq ft shop. My guys would run a stick of 2" x 2" into something in less than a week! Honestly you have my dream ride. Now it needs to be gay arse, Ford Grabber Pearl Blue.. But I'd be happy with that! Again, I bow down to you sir. I would love to drive that around the block one day.


:rotfl::rotfl: She's ain't "bristal"...But, If you share me a piece of that 35 mill your uncle left ya from a couple of days ago? :rotfl::rotfl: Thanks,Mark! Anytime bro! Give me a holler when you are down this way..we'll ride the strip.


----------



## prokat

house wolf said:


> 454 cubic inch naturally aspirated LS2/7, 700+ HP
> 
> Best ET is 9.98/135 with 1.36 60' on pump gas
> 
> Can still be driven on the street


Daym!!!!


----------



## prokat

fastpitch said:


> 1970 C10 396CI big block


Beauty,,,,,those have really become collectors items,hang on to it!!


----------



## MarkU

RLwhaler said:


> :rotfl::rotfl: She's ain't "bristal"...But, If you share me a piece of that 35 mill your uncle left ya from a couple of days ago? :rotfl::rotfl: Thanks,Mark! Anytime bro! Give me a holler when you are down this way..we'll ride the strip.


Thanks! I will attempt to call in that offer one day. As far as the 35 Million goes. My unknown Uncle would disown me. If I shared any of his hard earned money. With a non make believe family member... Sorry man, African rules apply here. But... I'm willing to cut you an African check, off my new African account for 55K, for that sweet ride! Of course, I'll need the title first. Engine rebuilt, drive train, and all that other stuff done to factory specs. Don't screw me on the hard top, bro!


----------



## ralph7

house wolf said:


> 454 cubic inch naturally aspirated LS2/7, 700+ HP
> Best ET is 9.98/135 with 1.36 60' on pump gas
> Can still be driven on the street


 9 second street car. huh what?


----------



## sea hunt 202

*fun cars*

fast is fun


----------



## txteltech

1969 Camaro















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ERdoc

2015 corvette z06. 650HP/650Torque.


----------



## ERdoc

This pic didn't post


----------



## Corky

My weekend toy (2012 JKU)...if weather suits, the top comes off on Thurs afternoon and goes back on Sunday night. This pic is from just after I bought it last Oct...have done a few updates since then.


----------



## RiverRat44

fastpitch said:


> Love the trailer hitch!! You pull your boat with that?


I have a small trailer that matches the car that we pull on long runs.


----------



## Megaram

*'84 cj7*

My '84 CJ7


----------



## carolinaskipper

105HP/265LBS torque! turbo charged, I run it on pump diesel but haven't got a good 1/4 mile time yet. I am having a hard time hooking up at take-off. I bet it will run with the best of them for sure.


----------



## Hoggin' it

My weekender, '97 TJ


----------



## Game-Over

RLwhaler said:


> Oh well...


190sl? NICE.


----------



## Blue Devil 7

The subject of my username


----------



## Charlie in TX

Got this chunk of fiberglass a year ago. Still get a **** eating grin when I smash the skinny peddle. Drives like a gocart on a rail.


----------



## JimG

Not exactly a car... but has a honking original Holman Moody car engine in it!


----------



## Tortuga

JimG said:


> Not exactly a car... but has a honking original Holman Moody car engine in it!


Well..if our favorites don't have to have no wheels...then my 
favorite is my '98 Mont Weeks Special...comes equipped with
a smokin' 27Kw Mitsubishi/Generac engine..and means more to this old
codger than any vehicle....Course..mine didn't come equipped with
the purty young thang......:rotfl:


----------



## JimG

The other one... Love that Spyder on the first post!


----------



## JSimpson65

Another Factory Five. Built this one almost 10 years ago and it's still in the garage:


----------



## fish'nchipper

*1958 Pink Caddy*


----------



## GT11

Sweet cars guys! We have a lot of 2cool fhishing get togethers...it looks like we need to have a 2cool car show!


----------



## fastpitch

gom1 said:


> Beauty,,,,,those have really become collectors items,hang on to it!!


Thanks, its fun and gets a lot of compliments. I am getting too paranoid abut driving it in high traffic areas tho.


----------



## fastpitch

RiverRat44 said:


> I have a small trailer that matches the car that we pull on long runs.


that is a cool ride!


----------



## Byrdmen

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Mama's Stang...


----------



## gitchesum

It sure ain't old, or fancy...but it sure is fun to drive when the weather is nice. But, I am working on a deal for a '23 T-Bucket.


----------



## Bullitt4439

2001 Bullitt


----------



## sea hunt 202

*ford explorer sport*

It is a black one and will do the quarter in the 13's will pull a 5000 pay load, and will peg the spedo at 140 mph, I have a photo and will post it as soon as I find it


----------



## boom!

My next one....


----------



## MarkU

My next one... At least it isn't Gay Pearlescent Grabber Blue...


----------



## bk005

77.


----------



## prokat

boom! said:


> My next one....


Looks like she could use some bolt-ons.


----------



## GarryRS

'80 cj7


----------



## Frankie

*Toy*

Zrwon!!


----------



## Wizness

Sees more time sitting in the garage but still a fun car


----------



## warlock

Got rid of my weekend car for this... but it does have wheels if you put the gear down...Happy to scoot at 165mph all day long....


----------



## Rooster 1

warlock said:


> Got rid of my weekend car for this... but it does have wheels if you put the gear down...Happy to scoot at 165mph all day long....


You win! nice!


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Great thread! Might be time for me to find something to take up room in the garage.


----------



## Texas A&I Javs

1968 Olds Toronado, 455 big block, shifts out of 2nd at 90! lots of fun!


----------



## Txfishman

*73 Bronco*

Work in progress


----------



## Goags

Too hot to drive during the summer


----------



## JDubya

Bullitt4439 said:


> 2001 Bullitt


You work at the bank?


----------



## kneekap

The wind is the engine on my toy. Saw one at West Marine for $3000 and said "I can build one of those". It's a hoot to drive when the wind is cranking too.


----------



## jboehm

Not sure if I wil get them out this weekend or not. 
Mild setup , about 375 HP

More fun, 750+HP


----------



## Scott

*Well, it use to be.... sold it... miss it !!*

She could haul like a locomotive... and she had tugboat air horns underneath her...


----------



## Poon Chaser

Say howdy and get rowdy




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## atcfisherman

GarryRS said:


> '80 cj7


That is one of the best looking jeeps I have every seen!!!!


----------



## Crowhater

pic did not attach, let me try again.


----------



## Crowhater

Supervette
427 LS3 ERL superdeck II
4000rpm triple disc stall
Built trans
Built torque tube
Trans brace
American racing headers and exhaust, all coated by Dynapar
all factory suspension removed and replaced with Pfadt Drag coil over and sway bars
ZR1 real diff, external cooler
Forge star wheels 18x14 rears and 18x12 fronts
Dewitts radiator & Dewitts dual fans
B&M trans and oil cooler with fans and therms
Wolf 5 point cage with swing out
Crow 5 point safety harness
Brake line lock
Blue heads up display
real European leather seats with blue stitching
vented hood
bumper vent is functional
paint is black with blue metal flake and changes color as light hits it.
Paint job was blocked and slick sanded in 4 stages to 1000grit for a glass finish
front half, mirrors, and back flares cover with Suntek clear shield
entire sound system was upgraded and car was sound deadened

you can see the car in action on youtube, search ( polecat416 )






you will see it whoop Powerfabs built Nissan GTR
LMR's built ZL1 Camaro
Powerfabs built ZR1 Corvette from a 70mph roll
dyno pull. never got a accurate pull because tires kept breaking los on the rollers.

Its 100% N/A, its best on pump gas 9.3 1/8 mile 1.35 60'


----------



## GarryRS

atcfisherman said:


> That is one of the best looking jeeps I have every seen!!!!


Thanks! Lots of blood, sweat, and tears and some more blood and some more tears and some thrown tools went into it. Oh, and a lot of swearing, too!


----------



## MarkU

Crowhater said:


> Supervette
> 427 LS3 ERL superdeck II
> 4000rpm triple disc stall
> Built trans
> Built torque tube
> Trans brace
> American racing headers and exhaust, all coated by Dynapar
> all factory suspension removed and replaced with Pfadt Drag coil over and sway bars
> ZR1 real diff, external cooler
> Forge star wheels 18x14 rears and 18x12 fronts
> Dewitts radiator & Dewitts dual fans
> B&M trans and oil cooler with fans and therms
> Wolf 5 point cage with swing out
> Crow 5 point safety harness
> Brake line lock
> Blue heads up display
> real European leather seats with blue stitching
> vented hood
> bumper vent is functional
> paint is black with blue metal flake and changes color as light hits it.
> Paint job was blocked and slick sanded in 4 stages to 1000grit for a glass finish
> front half, mirrors, and back flares cover with Suntek clear shield
> entire sound system was upgraded and car was sound deadened
> 
> you can see the car in action on youtube, search ( polecat416 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will see it whoop Powerfabs built Nissan GTR
> LMR's built ZL1 Camaro
> Powerfabs built ZR1 Corvette from a 70mph roll
> dyno pull. never got a accurate pull because tires kept breaking los on the rollers.
> 
> Its 100% N/A, its best on pump gas 9.3 1/8 mile 1.35 60'


Watched your vids. Man that thing is a beast! I bet the neighbors love you (lol). Oh, and your wife is hot in those pics!


----------



## plhsurfer

Fish Slime said:


> Factory Five Cobra replica


Lots of sweat went into that fun car.


----------



## Gottagofishin

Crowhater said:


> Supervette
> 427 LS3 ERL superdeck II
> 4000rpm triple disc stall
> Built trans
> Built torque tube
> Trans brace
> American racing headers and exhaust, all coated by Dynapar
> all factory suspension removed and replaced with Pfadt Drag coil over and sway bars
> ZR1 real diff, external cooler
> Forge star wheels 18x14 rears and 18x12 fronts
> Dewitts radiator & Dewitts dual fans
> B&M trans and oil cooler with fans and therms
> Wolf 5 point cage with swing out
> Crow 5 point safety harness
> Brake line lock
> Blue heads up display
> real European leather seats with blue stitching
> vented hood
> bumper vent is functional
> paint is black with blue metal flake and changes color as light hits it.
> Paint job was blocked and slick sanded in 4 stages to 1000grit for a glass finish
> front half, mirrors, and back flares cover with Suntek clear shield
> entire sound system was upgraded and car was sound deadened
> 
> you can see the car in action on youtube, search ( polecat416 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will see it whoop Powerfabs built Nissan GTR
> LMR's built ZL1 Camaro
> Powerfabs built ZR1 Corvette from a 70mph roll
> dyno pull. never got a accurate pull because tires kept breaking los on the rollers.
> 
> Its 100% N/A, its best on pump gas 9.3 1/8 mile 1.35 60'


Nice. But no matter how much you put in to it, it's still a Chevy.


----------



## Crowhater

MarkU said:


> Watched your vids. Man that thing is a beast! I bet the neighbors love you (lol). Oh, and your wife is hot in those pics!


That's not my wife it's a model they hired for the photo shoot.


----------



## chaco

I have to admit to having two.

*"98 Trooper* 3.5L LS 4x4: original owner, now at 197K+ miles. I want to spend a little on some "upgrades", pending cash â€¦



And this *2011 Grand Sport *4LT, manual, vert



.


----------



## MarkU

Crowhater said:


> That's not my wife it's a model they hired for the photo shoot.


Cool, get me her number. She can have the other half, my wife doesn't get.


----------



## jetbuilt

I'd prefer a 36-40 Ford, but my 1950 Styleline will do for now...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gimp6969

She's fun to play with!!


----------



## Slimshady

Drove it to work today for the first time in probably a year.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

I'm not old enough yet to have any of these cool toys. But I can say that seeing all of your cool stuff is a testament to the value of hard work and honest business ethics.

Congrats to all of you guys on your accomplishments, and save a seat at the table for me!


----------



## geauxdeck

'78 Wagon with some Power.


----------



## ralph7

FoghornLeghorn said:


> *I'm not old enough yet to have any of these cool toys.* But I can say that seeing all of your cool stuff is a testament to the value of hard work and honest business ethics.
> 
> Congrats to all of you guys on your accomplishments, and save a seat at the table for me!


 Most of my cool muscle cars and hot rods were bought by me before I was 23 years old. Back in the 60's and 70's it didn't take much money to own a fast car, course working in auto parts helped some.


----------



## willt

Tortuga said:


> Well..if our favorites don't have to have no wheels...then my
> favorite is my '98 Mont Weeks Special...comes equipped with
> a smokin' 27Kw Mitsubishi/Generac engine..and means more to this old
> codger than any vehicle....Course..mine didn't come equipped with
> the purty young thang......:rotfl:


Very practical!


----------



## GT11

Guys, love the cars...I am especially partial to the Euro sports cars and the old 4x4's. The Jeeps, Broncos and FJ's are especially sweet.

Foghorn, a lot of us got into cars at an early age and through necessity. My first vehicle was an old Ford step side that I had to restore over a summer to have something to drive. Any nice car that I had before 30 yo was something that I had to restore. Those skills and passion just stay with you and hopefully one day we get to the point were we can buy nice cars without restoring them. A lot of us are now there. 

Even with a lot of the near perfect cars on here, everyone still spends a lot of time detailing them and keeping them perfect. It is a hobby as engaging (and as expensive) as fishing.


----------



## GT11

*Jeep top update*

In my OP, I said the Jeep is now topless. I did this for about $25 and can remove and install it easily myself. The straps have a button release and you pull on the free end to shorten them. I would have gone the wench route but decided to do this in a hurry and didn't want to wait on a wench to arrive.


----------



## Crowhater

Slimshady said:


> Drove it to work today for the first time in probably a year.


I love it! I have a 1977 FJ40 in the barn that I need to clean up like that. Everything on mine works and I have a new spare engine, just no time to screw with it. The carb on mine is messed up.


----------



## Mont

My personal ride. It's the last of the big block NA's they are putting in the Grand Cherokee's and one of only a few that were built in Redline Pearl Exterior and a Red Vapor Package. It's fun to drive and has a huge sunroof that makes it feel open inside.


----------



## devil1824

.


----------



## duckmania

Slimshady said:


> Drove it to work today for the first time in probably a year.


Love it.


----------



## Slimshady

Crowhater said:


> I love it! I have a 1977 FJ40 in the barn that I need to clean up like that. Everything on mine works and I have a new spare engine, just no time to screw with it. The carb on mine is messed up.


 I've owned a '72, 81', and the current '71 that's was a frame off I completed 8yrs ago. The '71 was a basket case that I didn't mind hacking up to my liking. You may already know the '77-78 models are by far the best and most wanted of the FJ40's. Send the carb off to Jim Chenoweth in Ohio. It's what he does and the Aisin carb can't be beat.


----------



## Oceola

*Three wheelers rule !!!!!!!*

.


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Crowhater said:


> That's not my wife it's a model they hired for the photo shoot.


Must have been paying minimum wage.

:brew2:


----------



## robjord

My driver


----------



## rattletrap

1983 cj 7


----------



## redash8

*'63 Chevy II Nova Wagon*

Just got her back on the road a few weeks ago after my dad got the newly rebuilt 700r4 in.


----------



## GT11

*Wow, has it been this long since we updated this thread??!!*

How time flies! I figured I would get this thread rolling again with some updates on the weekend drivers. First, the Porsche 550 is gone. It was a fun car but as I get older, I like to drive more and tinker less.....

My wife has wanted a convertible for a while so I bit the bullet and bought her a 428i convertible. Her stipulation was a four seater and I wanted a hard top over a soft top. Out of BMW and Mercedes, this was the only one that fit the bill.

The jeep is still in the garage and was lonely so I decided to buy it a friend....I picked this bad boy up Friday, 2018 Porsche 718 Cayman...it has the PDK dual clutch transmission which is incredible; shifting is immediate. My last several cars have been silver, so I decided it was time to shake it up!


----------



## steve holchak

1968


----------



## bwguardian

85 GT vert...


----------



## Blackgar

It's actually my daughters but i'm having fun teaching her


----------



## sr1209

'97 Wrangler w/ '07 5.3/4L60E. Haven't actually towed the boat, was just moving it around the yard. It's tempting though.


----------



## ibtbone

No really a car, but she's fun!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT11

sr1209, did you do the swap or did you have someone do it for you?


----------



## Fishtexx

My little hunting buggy.


----------



## Fishtexx

Lets try this...


----------



## Fishtexx

One more time...


----------



## Fishtexx

Wish I still had this one..."68 Firebird 400


----------



## barronj

My 68 
purchased in summer 2008, built, painted and back on the road by winter of 2010.
Just put a 5 speed (and new seats+carpet) in it last summer (2016).










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sleepersilverado

New toy still learning to control it. 
















Currently on compounds and fuel only making 976hp, previously made 1,387hp with a single and nitrous.


----------



## chuck115

*fun ride*


----------



## RLwhaler

Currently....9-10 months..On going !! I swear it never ends .. 7.3 /4x4 E-350


----------



## JimG

Loved it so much I bought it TWICE! Got it new in 08, sold it in 2012. Found in in February 2017 on eBay, no less! Flew to Nashville, then drove it home. Perfect condition, even had some of my stuff still in the glovebox!


----------



## Pier Pressure

My 2011 Challenger


----------



## sr1209

GT11 said:


> sr1209, did you do the swap or did you have someone do it for you?


Did the swap in my garage this past spring/summer. The 2.5L 4cyl blew in early March and had the "new" engine fired up in late July. It couldn't get out of it's own way with the 2.5L, moves pretty good now though. Feel free to PM if you have any questions.

Scott


----------



## DIHLON

Fishtexx said:


> Wish I still had this one..."68 Firebird 400


Is that a beer in your shirt pocket??? That is hardcore!


----------



## GT11

JimG, you can tell I am partial to the Cayman!


----------



## Fishtexx

DIHLON said:


> Is that a beer in your shirt pocket??? That is hardcore!


 LOL! I think that was a hard case for his glasses. He did like his beer tho...


----------



## Charlietunakiller

Yes


----------



## JimG

GT11, that 718 is a bad boy! Love me some Cayman! I am convinced it's the best balanced, most fun, car that Porsche makes. I am so glad I got mine back!


----------



## 71 Fish

Wanting to trade for a 69 4sp Roadrunner


----------



## c hook

*Cls 550*

Sold the BMW 740I and picked up a 2014 Benz CLS 550 that was headed to the auction. Lasted about a year and a half. Was planning on fishing on a Friday, so left the truck hooked up to the boat and jumped in my rocket/evening/weekend dinner ride and bolted to the office to do payroll. Totaled it when broadsided this SUV, her fault however i was traveling at mach 2, but was doing speed limit by the time I hit her. The electronics cost totaled the vehicle. Just a matter of time looking for a new rocket now.


----------



## boom!

I took my twin turbo in to sell today and took a couple of pictures of the showroom.


----------



## c hook

*2001 740i*

I sold this 740I to get the Benz. Not exactly a slow car either, designed for the auto-bahn/Germany. Garage kept in showroom condition, got it one year old and sold in 2014 to get the now totaled Benz. Really tight enjoyable driving car with the sport package. It felt 5 times heavier than the CLS550, but would still get out of town pretty quick.


----------



## saltwaterjunky

*mine*

A little late to the party


----------



## RLwhaler

Got this couple of years ago for my birthday, from my wife. 
Had to really look into my life insurance policy to see what's really going on. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caribbean Pirate

My old 55 Chevy. Sold it years ago when I got the hots for a boat. **** Fish.
Wish I had it back...


----------



## Exploder

*1967 fj40*

Link suspension, coil overs, 350, atlas Tcase, Built FJ80 axles etc etc etc....


----------



## Exploder

*At King Of The Hammers*

Crawling


----------



## Exploder

*My Z06*

680 RWHP, heads cam super charged etc etc etc....


----------



## Exploder

My Z06 is actually for sale....


----------



## KevinA

69 GTX
Rebuilt 440 w/efi
Tremec 5spd Manual
Wilwood Disk Brakes 
Ect, Ect


----------



## pknight6

I don't have one yet, but when I do it will be a late 60's or early 70's Camaro, Cutlass, or GTO. You guys make me jealous.


----------



## Spraygun

I know it's not the original.But even the newer GTO is rare.They only made 40,000.I think that 39,000 are crashed and totalled.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## boom!

It's one of our company cars, but greenie to the first person that knows what it is.....


----------



## Fowladdict

boom! said:


> It's one of our company cars, but greenie to the first person that knows what it is.....


Singer 911 Porsche?


----------



## boom!

Fowladdict said:


> Singer 911 Porsche?


I thought that it would take longer. Congrats on the coveted greenie. :brew2:


----------



## GT11

Boom!, is that the one that was featured on one of the Youtube programs about Singer?...bad to the bone.

I think we need to have a 2cool car show soon.


----------



## boom!

GT11 said:


> Boom!, is that the one that was featured on one of the Youtube programs about Singer?...bad to the bone.
> 
> I think we need to have a 2cool car show soon.


There are videos and articles on each one as they are so rare. They name each of the builds and this one is the Phoenix 73. I visited Singer several times during construction but I haven't seen this one finished yet. It has been to several Singer shows around the country and has just now ended up in our collection in Phoenix. I'll get my first drive in a couple of weeks and I can't wait.

Here are some more pictures and an article. Thanks for looking.

http://jalopnik.com/the-911-reimagined-by-singer-obliterates-every-other-ca-1798371381


----------



## ShadMan

Spraygun said:


> I know it's not the original.But even the newer GTO is rare.They only made 40,000.I think that 39,000 are crashed and totalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I had a â€˜06 Torrid Red. Sweet car! Iâ€™m sure youâ€™re already aware, but the GTO is actually an Australian Holden Monaro rebadged as a Pontiac GTO.


----------



## GT11

Boom!, my wife and I are looking for a place in eastern Tenn or western North Carolina. It has to have a barn like the one in the article that you linked to!


----------



## GT11

My garage wasn't good enough for the new Cayman so I had to do a little upgrade....


----------



## GT11

Before and after....


----------



## boom!

GT11 said:


> Before and after....


Nice work! I may need to consult with you when I finish out the new barndo underway.


----------



## Brew

'64 Buick Skylark, 383 sbc, 700r4, Pro Touring, tubular upper & lowers with double adjustable vikings, quick ratio box, 1 1/4' anti sway front. Adjustable uppers, tubular lowers, viking double adjustable coil-overs rear. CPP big brakes all around. Roll bar next with some decent harnesses.

'12 Colorado 3LE, factory 5.3 V8 truck, aftermarket anti-sway bars front & rear, Michelin Pilot sports. Double adjustable front coil-overs & double adjustable shocks for the rear in the next couple weeks hopefully then it will be off for cam, exhaust & tune.


----------



## Brew

GT11 said:


> Before and after....


Nice! Wonder if a big ol' fat boy like me can open a door in there without worrying about paint dings?!?  :biggrin:


----------



## GT11

I park off center so I can get in!


----------



## CobraO




----------



## MarkU

Time to start drooling fellas! This is MarcieU's beast. She could have chosen any vehicle, within reason. She traded her '12 Camaro SS convertible for this pig. It's a V6, 68 1/2 hp, 14 lbs of torque on the left front wheel. I have driven it approximately 4/10th's of a mile. That was all I could handle. I present to you the Nissan Murano Cross Dressing Cabriolet, aka, "The Clown Car."


----------



## Bullitt4439

CobraO said:


>


Sweet R. Been to any road courses with her?


----------



## Spraygun

Here's one of my other fun cars. Sometimes I tow the the Fun Ship behind me.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## prokat

MarkU said:


> Time to start drooling fellas! This is MarcieU's beast. She could have chosen any vehicle, within reason. She traded her '12 Camaro SS convertible for this pig. It's a V6, 68 1/2 hp, 14 lbs of torque on the left front wheel. I have driven it approximately 4/10th's of a mile. That was all I could handle. I present to you the Nissan Murano Cross Dressing Cabriolet, aka, "The Clown Car."


Lol....tell her I maybe selling this one
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Spraygun

prokat said:


> Lol....tell her I maybe selling this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


Frankencar !!!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CobraO

Bullitt4439 said:


> Sweet R. Been to any road courses with her?


Thanks!

No, not yet. I've only had it for about 4 months, but totally loving it. The sound is amazing. I'm still in break-in miles, but I want to get to an open track event ASAP!


----------



## Brew

GT11 said:


> I think we need to have a 2cool car show soon.


Any of y'all coming out to TX2K? 2Cool meet up?


----------



## Spot Remover

07 Carrera S. Daily driver with occasional track weekends.


----------



## al_carl

This is my fun-toy towards the end of a total overhaul. New motor, fresh paint, completely redone electrical, all disc brakes, etc.

It's street legal too


----------



## teckersley

With the '67 Camaro being a show car, i needed some street fun. 900RWHP

Built 416 motor
Ported/polished heads
Triple pump fuel system
Whipple Supercharger at 15.5 PSI
10 Rib pulley system
E85 Flex fuel
6L90 transmission conversion
Dual Nozzle Meth Injection
6 Pt Roll Cage
...


----------



## GT11

Added a new graphic to the red wall....


----------



## JimG

GT11, that is cool! Love that garage!!


----------



## GT11

JimG said:


> GT11, that is cool! Love that garage!!


Thanks!


----------



## Baystalker

*1986 Toyota 4 runner*


----------



## hoosierplugger




----------



## boom!

I checked one off the bucket list today.


----------



## fishinguy

Still don't know if this was a good idea. I'm about 4 months into this project and running short on patients. Hopefully soon she'll be out on the road.


----------



## Tortuga

This was my 'Fun Car'... bought it in '55 for $800...drove it for a couple of years and sold it for $900...Thought I had made a killing on it..

Saw same car on 'net for sale for $35K about a year ago..

Story of my life...:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## boom!

Tortuga said:


> This was my 'Fun Car'... bought it in '55 for $800...drove it for a couple of years and sold it for $900...Thought I had made a killing on it..
> 
> Saw same car on 'net for sale for $35K about a year ago..
> 
> Story of my life...:headknock:headknock:headknock


This one has your name all over it Tortuga!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga

Nope, Boomer ...mine had to be official ' British Racing Green'.. LOL

Funny story about my sale of the MG.. Young feller and his newlywed bride showed up to answer my ad in the newspaper. They fell in love with the car and wanted me to hold it for them. They had come over on a bus from Lake Charles.. Told them it would be the first person with $900 cash. They took off and reappeared the next week with two $500 bills in hand. Scratched around the house and found his $100 change.. Car came with another set of tires and most of another engine... Jammed it all in for them and still had room for the two of them.Gave him a short lesson in stick shift..he had never seen one of them...They piled in and he asked me which way to Lake Charles...I pointed east and they took off with a grinding of shifts that made my blool run cold but never saw them again...

Funny part was Mrs Tort and I went out to Gaidos for dinner to celebrate the sale. Had our usual wonderful meal out there and when the check came I pulled out my wallet and then remembered all I had was his two $500 bills. Our regular waiter was bumfoozled... He called over Fritz Gaido and he said he would be lucky to do $500 in a night so..since we were such good customers on a regular basis he would just wait until our next visit to settle up. This was back in the days before Credit Cards...Cash on the barrel head for whatever you wanted... Next week we got the pot right and all had a good laugh over it... Those were the first and only $500 bills I had ever seen in my borned days...then and until now...

Good times... I know the young couple had fun with that beauty....


----------



## Brew

boom! said:


> I checked one off the bucket list today.


Wait, what?? Thought you were getting the Shelby?


----------



## boom!

Brew said:


> Wait, what?? Thought you were getting the Shelby?


The lowest 2020 Shelby price that I was quoted was higher than the ZR1. Go figure. I'll get another one after the prices come down.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Nice ride!


----------



## DSL_PWR

boom! said:


> I checked one off the bucket list today.


I did the same not to long ago.


----------



## boom!

DSL_PWR said:


> I did the same not to long ago.


Beautiful! How about that race mode? ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Calmday

Those ZR1s are fine as hell. 
We needed something with usable back seats and some comfort but still fast and fun to drive so it came down to the Cadillac CTS-V or the BMW 650i.


----------



## boom!

Calmday said:


> Those ZR1s are fine as hell.
> We needed something with usable back seats and some comfort but still fast and fun to drive so it came down to the Cadillac CTS-V or the BMW 650i.


This one is for groups of fun!


----------



## Bullitt4439

boom! said:


> I checked one off the bucket list today.


Green Gt3rs in the background? Yummy :cheers:


----------



## Hollywood1053

2005 Carrera C2S


----------



## DSL_PWR

Calmday said:


> Those ZR1s are fine as hell.
> We needed something with usable back seats and some comfort but still fast and fun to drive so it came down to the Cadillac CTS-V or the BMW 650i.





boom! said:


> This one is for groups of fun!


Did the same thing..

M550i.. love it.


----------



## sea hunt 202

Nice ones


----------



## ralph7

*'65 gto*

Older restoration, correct numbers matching motor and carb.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

fishinguy said:


> I'm about 4 months into this project and running short on patients.
> 
> What kind of doctor are you?


----------



## HUSTLETOWN70

*my impala ss*


----------



## Frankie

*Car*

Almost would trade for 65 gto above!!


----------



## fishinguy

Blk Jck 224 said:


> fishinguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about 4 months into this project and running short on patients.
> 
> What kind of doctor are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Some call me the Love doctor.
> 
> nice catch on the spelling.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rubberback

Wow! Yall have some cool rides. Good thread..


----------



## Blk Jck 224

fishinguy said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some call me the Love doctor.
> 
> Just be careful that you don't end up with love blisters
Click to expand...


----------



## fish4food

HUSTLETOWN70 said:


> View attachment 4451189


For some reason I have always loved that bodes style.

Sweet rides Gents.


----------



## offshorefanatic

. 01 7.3 with 2012 seats and consoles.


----------



## bwguardian

offshorefanatic said:


> . 01 7.3 with 2012 seats and consoles.


Nice...check out these 08 mirrors with 17 lighting...turn signal, puddle, and work lights. Love mine on my truck and may put some on the wifes Excursion later, the work lights are very bright...probably given they are LED...


----------



## KevinA

*67 Nova*

355 small block with all the goodies


----------



## barronj

I can see you having $80,000 in that car, easy.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

KevinA said:


> 355 small block with all the goodies


Tease...I want motor pics!


----------



## Cavjock22

1981 CJ7 with 4.2 and automatic 
Bought it from fellow 2cooler early this summer.. 
New carb and little TLC., and she is purring again..


----------



## KevinA

*motor pics*

here ya go..


----------



## DEXTER

KevinA said:


> here ya go..


^^^ Holy ****:doowapsta:brew:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

KevinA said:


> here ya go..


Now that gave me a pudge!


----------



## barronj

I don't know what I like more, the billet hood hinges or the accessory bracket, but I like all of it a lot!


----------



## fishinguy

KevinA said:


> here ya go..


#[email protected]% 

Do you have dyno numbers on that thing? That is ridiculous.


----------



## teckersley

KevinA said:


> here ya go..


Beautiful car Kev! My old gal is back up for sale. https://www.rkmotors.com/vehicles/3507/1967-chevrolet-camaro


----------



## KevinA

no dyno numbers yet..
I need to get some more miles on it before doing that.


----------



## sea hunt 202

*Fun car*

Sport explorer 2014 low 13 in the quarter mile, cheap and fun to drive.


----------



## Buffett Fan

here's my '79...


----------



## hoosierplugger

â€˜74, doors/top are rarely on it.


----------



## tbone2374

*My 1979 Jeep CJ-7...350/350HP*

Here's my Jeep... owned it 29 years, full body on restore, paint, new interior, bimini top, motor and auto tranny, from Z-28... Tires 35"' with 3" lift on old school 10" spoke wheels. 6 Overheads, w/removable 8,000lb. winch. It WILL Chirp these tires! PS....It will be on the Sales Market, Soon....


----------



## Buffett Fan

KevinA said:


> here ya go..


I'd like the motor in my '79 vette to look just like this!!! :cheers:


----------

